# Gambling coming to NY



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=NEWS12

I think this is good for NY state and residents. 

[h=1]Election Day 2013: VIDEO - 'Biggest day in Sullivan County history'; state voters say 'Yes' to casinos[/h]     	 		Text Size: A | A | A   






Print this Article   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Email this Article


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/11/06/ny-voters-ok-private-casinos/3450951/

[h=2]The referendum alters the state constitution to allow up to seven non-Indian casinos across the state.[/h]




(Photo: Robert F. Bukaty, AP)
[h=3]Story Highlights[/h]

Gov. Andrew Cuomo backed proposal
Opponents question economic impact
Casino companies planning to build resorts


SHARE             146         CONNECT             47         TWEET             9         COMMENTEMAILMORE

ALBANY, N.Y. — After voters gave their approval Tuesday, New York will be betting on casinos to revive a struggling upstate economy.
The  proposition, which passed overwhelming with 57% of the vote, will mean  New York will add up to seven casinos in a state that already has nine  racetracks with video-lottery terminals and five Native American  casinos.
*STORY: *Casino competition hits Del. in the wallet
*STORY: *Atlantic City casinos losing to Pa.
Gov. Andrew Cuomo said the state has room for


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2013)

Sad day for NYS  ,especially  for the people (and their families ). who are unable to control compulsive gambling and others who are at risk.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 6, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sad day for NYS  ,especially  for the people (and their families ). who are unable to control compulsive gambling and others who are at risk.



partially agree, but also believe we shouldn't be crafting policy simply to protect a scant few people from themselves...it doesn't make sense to not allow anyone to gamble because a tiny fraction of people are compulsive gamblers...to me it's like saying alcohol should be illegal because a few people abuse it...why should a few bad apples ruin it for everyone? /eric stratton, rush chairman, damn glad to meet you


----------



## dmc (Nov 6, 2013)

If it was a nasty gambling only thing I'd agree but casinos these days are not just about gambling...
Shows... Food... Attractions...  

I can see all sides..


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

I think it is good because we need jobs in the Cats. 

And I know people who are hooked and take buses to AC and CT so this a fact of life.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2013)

It is a difficult issue , i  certainly understand and empathize with the NEED for employment in depressed regions and i also get the tourism impact and the fact that you can't protect a fool from their destiny .


We have several casinos in our  "relative region " already and frankly the area has not upscaled as a result ...so i am of the school TRY something else that neither hurts some folks nor attracts SOME issues . While many enjoy this activity and that is fine and most are strictly having an evenings fun there are some downside effects that are not that great .

Call me an idealist or a damn fool but there has to be better alternatives .....just sayin


----------



## jack97 (Nov 6, 2013)

dmc said:


> .......... but casinos these days are not just about gambling...
> Shows... Food... Attractions...




Maybe i'm addicted to stuff like this....


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2013)

dmc said:


> If it was a nasty gambling only thing I'd agree but casinos these days are not just about gambling...
> Shows... Food... Attractions...



and employment.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 8, 2013)

Employment is employment and right now just about anything that creates jobs and doesn't completely waste the land is good in my book. also there's substantial tax revenue generated right?


----------



## dmc (Nov 8, 2013)

Hookers gotta work...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Employment is employment and right now just about anything that creates jobs and doesn't completely waste the land is good in my book. also there's substantial tax revenue generated right?



In CT the tax revenue that Foxwoods and Moghegan Sun generate off of slot revenues is about 300 million annually into the general fund for the elected folks in Hartford to spend.

Personally as a non gambler who lives about 30 minutes away from them, I love them! I probably between an annual convention and the fun of playing in a 3 day member guest golf tournament at foxwoods and a few date nights with my wife at either one of the casino's go to them 10-12 days a year and really enjoy all the dining and entertainment options they provide.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmc (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been to Moghegan Sun a couple of times for concerts...  It's nice... i don't gamble..  
But it's cool to go there and eat and see a concert..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow.  A page and a half with no comment that Wall Street is in New York.   They've had legalized gambling forever.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Wow.  A page and a half with no comment that Wall Street is in New York.   They've had legalized g ambling forever.



True for the rich now we have it for everyone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2013)

Now you have to find a place to put them. Almost all the proposed casinos in MA have been voted down by the towns. Everyone wants one, but in someone else's town. Good luck with nine, three can't find a home in MA yet. Not to mention if every state has a bunch of casino's it kind of dilutes the pool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Now you have to find a place to put them. Almost all the proposed casinos in MA have been voted down by the towns. Everyone wants one, but in someone else's town. Good luck with nine, three can't find a home in MA yet. Not to mention if every state has a bunch of casino's it kind of dilutes the pool.



I think it is going into old hotels that are dying in the Catskills.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2013)

They are NOT going to be any more up here. Although A.Bay  wanted one but that isn't in the cards .   My guess :the Cats will get the action and perhaps SW nys


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Coney Island; the next Atlantic City.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> True for the rich now we have it for everyone.



Not true. Just about everyone is invested in the stock market in one way or the other.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Now you have to find a place to put them. Almost all the proposed casinos in MA have been voted down by the towns. Everyone wants one, but in someone else's town. Good luck with nine, three can't find a home in MA yet. Not to mention if every state has a bunch of casino's it kind of dilutes the pool.



Fine with me!  My state is financially run by a bunch of folks that have no sense of reality in that the overwhelming majority of their tax dollars flows in from Fairfield County via the Wallstreet Crowd who wants to escape NY's higher taxes compared to CT's (for now at least) and then they do their best to spend like revenues from all counties were equal to those of Fairfield County  

The less casino dilution there is, the more revenue that CT will bring in - works in my book!

Plus, living near and using almost every day Interstate 395 , it's very likely on many afternoon, especially Thursday through Sunday that they'll be more cars with MA and NH plates heading South towards the casino's than there are CT plates on the road


----------



## dmc (Nov 9, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> They are NOT going to be any more up here. Although A.Bay  wanted one but that isn't in the cards .   My guess :the Cats will get the action and perhaps SW nys



Southern Catskills - Borscht Belt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Not true. Just about everyone is invested in the stock market in one way or the other.



Nope I know a lot people who want nothing to with it I don't and will not invest in company to make money not now nit ever.


----------



## dmc (Nov 9, 2013)

Although...  I do know the Friar Tuck in Catskill is wired for slot machines...
It's been closed for years...


----------



## dmc (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes yes... NY has wallstreet, horse racing and a lottery... don't change the subject..


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

Gambling: Set a $ cap on your gaming.  Enjoy a game that you're good at...  Maybe win a little money - maybe lose..  But enjoy..
I've seen friends play craps all night starting with $200..  And they had fun..  

Oh and attack welfare people... forgot about that...  Always fun!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> Gambling: Set a $ cap on your gaming.  Enjoy a game that you're good at...  Maybe win a little money - maybe lose..  But enjoy..
> I've seen friends play craps all night starting with $200..  And they had fun..
> 
> Oh and attack welfare people... forgot about that...  Always fun!



yeah i don't think welfare is as awesome as some folks make it out to be

last night the wife and i went to the sands in bethlehem for dinner and a show...i played craps for an hour with about $70...broke even...love that game...it's the most fun and the best odds in the joint


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2013)

uphillklimber said:


> . But if you receive any form of welfare, there should be a database that prevents you from wasting money on gambling of any type, including lottery tickets.


I bet that database would be awfully expensive to run/police. There are expenditures that should piss you off far more than welfare.


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I bet that database would be awfully expensive to run/police. There are expenditures that should piss you off far more than welfare.



You could do it... But you have to provide the list to casinos..   There are already lists that get sent to casinos for fraud identification and stuff like that.

A total waste of time..  People that want to gamble will...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

It is happening.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 28, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> It is happening.



One more nail in Atlantic City's coffin


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 28, 2014)

We had two local places in contention for one of these slots, pun intended, they didn't get it. I'm ambivalent about it, does my area need the jobs? Hell yeah, but I think it's sad that once proud "Valley of Opportunity" is now relying on casino jobs to bolster its economy, we used to actually produce things.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> One more nail in Atlantic City's coffin


I don't see NY being successful either. I certainly hope Cuomo doesn't expect a wind fall from this.

Fracking on the other hand?


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 29, 2014)

Eventually,  they will just put the casino in Times Square and rake in the profits.   

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------

